# Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro I Gut oder schlecht zum zocken ?



## Kano131 (20. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

wie im Titel bin ich am überlgen mir die Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro zu kaufen.
Was benötige ich außerdem ? Besitze ein Asus MAXIMUS VIII Hero ohne Soundkarte.

Brauche ich eine Soundkarte oder ein Verstärker für die Kopfhörer ? Und sind die überhaubt fürs Gaming was ?


----------



## Sebbi12392 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro I Gut oder schlecht zocken ?*

Brauchen tust du keinen Verstärker. Man kann den 6,3mm Klinke Anschluss abschrauben und hat dann einen 3,5mm Klinke Anschluss der an jedes Mainboard passt. Kann halt sein das man mit nem Interface mehr einstellen kann und möglicherweiße besseren Klang hat. KP.  Ich hab meine an einem Steinberg UR 22 Audiointerface angeschlossen und alles funzt ohne Probleme.

Fürs zocken kann man se schon nehmen (mach ich auch) aber du musst dir halt bewusst sein das es offene Kopfhöhrer sind und du auch alles hörst was um dich rum abgeht was mich manchmal stört.

MfG


----------



## azzih (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro I Gut oder schlecht zocken ?*

Sind schon gute Kopfhörer, grad für den relativ geringen Preis.
Was mich stört ist einerseits der hohe Anpressdruck und das es am Ohr irgendwie innen drückt. Das kann natürlich je nach Kopf und Ohrenform variieren.
Auch empfand ich die Höhen bei meinem DT770Pro und DT880 öfter mal als etwas übersteuert, bei manchen spielen schon fast schmerzhaft.

Hab auch nen AKG701 und mag den persönlich lieber.


----------



## JackA (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro I Gut oder schlecht zocken ?*

Die DT 990 sind für ihr Geld sehr gute Kopfhörer, wenn man sie klanglich auch antreiben kann (beim Pro aufpassen, der hat für mich ein nerviges Spiralkabel und einen hohen Anpressdruck, da ist der Edition bequemer).
Ohne anständigen Verstärker (100€+) bekommst du bereits beim Omnitronic SHP600 den fast identischen Klang für wesentlich weniger Geld.
Also entweder DT 990 + Verstärker (am besten nen DAC mit Kopfhörerverstärker wie den Asus Impresario Lite) oder nen Omnitronic SHP600 und weiterhin an Onboard betreiben (die sind ebenfalls für ihr Geld sagenhaft gut). Hier ein Video zum baugleichen Takstar HI2050.
Z Review - $50 Headphone Challenge Part II (TASCAM TH02+Takstar Hi2050) - YouTube




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xjbwkUA2WIs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DoktorPROfessor (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro I Gut oder schlecht zocken ?*

Ich hab das Dt 880 von meinem Vater selbst mal getestet, die Ortung war wesentlich besser (HRTF CSGO) im vgl. zu meinem Audio technica ws 55 .
Allerdings hat das DT880 einen stärkeren Abfall in den unteren Frequenzen. Deshalb hab ich mir das Dt 150 geholt . 
Austesten lohnt sich auf alle Fälle !Bei gewissen Musikhäusern gibt es ja 30 Tage Rückgaberecht ..

Mfg


----------



## Casparian (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro I Gut oder schlecht zocken ?*



Kano131 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie im Titel bin ich am überlgen mir die Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro zu kaufen.
> Was benötige ich außerdem ? Besitze ein Asus MAXIMUS VIII Hero ohne Soundkarte.
> ...



Hey,
ich selber habe mir diese Kopfhörer angeschafft, um sie für Monitoring bei der Musikproduktion zu verwenden. 
Dementsprechend habe ich auch ein hochwertiges Audio-Interface mit guten Treibern.

Vorab: Hören ist sehr individuell, jeder Mensch nimmt Töne etwas anders wahr. Deswegen, wenn möglich, Kopfhörer bestellen, testen und bei Nichtgefallen zurück schicken.


Zum Gaming: 
Ich benutze die 990 Pro auch fürs Gaming, und bin voll überzeugt. Meiner Meinung nach können die Kopfhörer sich das Räumliche sehr gut darstellen - Zehnmal besser als die meisten 5.1 Headsets, hatte schonmal welche zum Vergleich da. 

Natürlich ist nicht zu vergessen, dass sie für möglichst neutrale Klangwiedergabe konzipiert wurden, und deswegen nicht jeden Wumms um 300% hervorzuheben versuchen wie viel HiFi-Gaming-Kram.

Aber genau dies macht meiner Meinung nach den guten Klang dieser Kopfhörer aus, denn sie können dadurch nahezu jede Tonhöhe fein auflösen und bei einem guten Sounddesign im Spiel erzeugt das eine viel Stärkere Immersion als verfälschte Klangbilder.


Hardware? :
Theoretisch kannst du sie einfach an deinem MoBo anstecken, würde ich aber vo Abraten. Bei einem solchen Kopfhörer sollte man schon in eine halbwegs gute Soundkarte investieren. Mit der Impedanz 250 Ohm hast du bei einfachen Audioschnittstellen außerdem das Problem, dass du ziemlich weit aufdrehen musst, da sie sonst zu leise sind.

Wenn du bereit bist,  noch für ein gutes Audiointerface ca. 100 - 130 Euro drauf zu legen, hat man meiner Meinung nach ein sehr gutes Setup,mit dem ungeschulte Ohren keinen Unterschied zu deutlich teureren feststellen können.

Hoffe könnte dir bisschen weiterhelfen, 
sry wegen Schreibqualität, bin grad am Smartphone.
LG Casparian


----------



## DerKabelbinder (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro I Gut oder schlecht zocken ?*



Casparian schrieb:


> Natürlich ist nicht zu vergessen, dass sie für möglichst neutrale Klangwiedergabe konzipiert wurden...



Die DT990 sind eigentlich Spaßhörer und damit eher weniger für(s) Abhören / eine möglichst neutrale Klangwiedergabe geeignet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro Headphones - Graph

Lässt sich mit mehr oder weniger umfassenden Equalizern (z.B. EQ Apo oder Sonarworks) zwar etwas begradigen. Klingtbei dem Ausmaß dann allerdings auch entsprechend "bescheiden".

Fürs Musik hören und Zocken ist der DT 990, sofern man sich mit der Badewanne anfreunden kann, ansonsen aber sehr gut geeignet.
War mit dem Hörer in Kombination mit verschiedenen Soundkarten, KHV bzw. Interfaces bisher eigentlich sehr zufrieden. 

Die meisten günstigen Audio-Interaces (wie etwa von Steinberg oder Focusrite) haben übrigens schon ganz annehmbare DACs, gehen bei hochohmigen KH allerdings schnell in die Knie.
Mit den DT 990 sollte man nichtsdestotrotz keine Probleme bekommen. Die 250 Ohm Variante kann man - wenn auch mit spürbaren klanglichen Einbußen - sogar am Notebook oder Smartphone betreiben.

Wenn es günstig bleiben soll, dann tuts auch ein KHV für um die 100 Euro.
Ein Interface sollte man natürlich in Erwägung ziehen, wenn noch Outputs für Boxen (Monitore) oder Inputs für "richtige" (XLR-)Mikrofone benötigt werden.


----------



## Kano131 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro I Gut oder schlecht zocken ?*

Ich brauche dir nicht für Cinematic Games mit viel Bumm und Bass sondern für Competitive ESport Gaming. 

Kann man also mit den gut Schritte zuordnen? Der Bass sollte da sein aber auf dee gleichen Ebene so zu sagen. 

Danke


----------



## Casparian (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro I Gut oder schlecht zocken ?*



Kano131 schrieb:


> Ich brauche dir nicht für Cinematic Games mit viel Bumm und Bass sondern für Competitive ESport Gaming.
> 
> Kann man also mit den gut Schritte zuordnen? Der Bass sollte da sein aber auf dee gleichen Ebene so zu sagen.
> 
> Danke



Meiner Meinung nach haben die einen tollen Raumklang, ich finde man kann sehr gut orten, aus welcher Richtung was kommt.
Kommt aber auch immer auf das Sound-Design im Spiel an.



Nochmal eine Sache zum Einsatz im Studio:
Ich denke, dass viele professionelle Engineers bis heute diese Kopfhörer fürs Mastering einsetzen, spricht für sich.
Es gibt einige Top-Alben, bei denen sie zum Einsatz kamen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro I Gut oder schlecht zocken ?*

Zum kompetitiven Zocken bzw. Orten sollte man prinzipiell eigentlich möglichst lineare KH nehmen. 
Bin mit den DT 990 bisher nichtsdesto trotz ganz gut gefahren. Spielen meines Erachtens angenehm direkt aber schaffen es, die "Bühne" angemessen aufzulösen.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro I Gut oder schlecht zocken ?*

Ich habe es etwas anders in Erinnerung, und zwar das zum Orden besonders die hohen Töne interessant sind. E-Sport Profis drehen deshalb die tiefen Töne per Equalizer sogar raus.


----------



## amer_der_erste (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro I Gut oder schlecht zocken ?*

Ich habe den 990 Edition und der ist Hammer.
Sehr gute Ortung und der Sound klingt sehr natürlich.
Der Edition hat ein gerades Kabel und sitzt etwas lockerer wie der 990 Pro.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro I Gut oder schlecht zocken ?*



N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Ich habe es etwas anders in Erinnerung, und zwar das zum Orden besonders die hohen Töne interessant sind. E-Sport Profis drehen deshalb die tiefen Töne per Equalizer sogar raus.


Von Tonen, Klangen und Gerauschen - Mythos Gaming-Headset: Reines Marketing-Blabla oder echter Vorteil beim Spielen?
Der Schall ist breitbandig.
Von daher sollten Kopfhörer auch möglichst neutral sein und einzelne Regionen nicht überspitzt darstellen.


----------



## Zappaesk (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro I Gut oder schlecht zocken ?*



Casparian schrieb:


> Nochmal eine Sache zum Einsatz im Studio:
> Ich denke, dass viele professionelle Engineers bis heute diese Kopfhörer fürs Mastering einsetzen, spricht für sich.
> Es gibt einige Top-Alben, bei denen sie zum Einsatz kamen.



Naja, die werden vielleicht auch eingesetzt um ggf man einen Eindruck zu gewinnen wie sich das Ganze an normalem Hifi Equipment anhört. Aber fürs Arbeiten werden andere genutzt - zumindest in den Studios in denen  Wert auf Qualität gelegt wird.


----------



## HisN (24. Juni 2017)

Mich nervt das Spiralkabel.
Es ist unglaublich schwer und zieht Dir schon fast ständig den Kopf zur Seite.
Würde wenn dann lieber einen Edition kaufen.


----------



## drebbin (24. Juni 2017)

Mich stört das Spiralkabel was an meinem Dt 990 Pro, und damit an meinem Kopf gerade dran hängt nicht wirklich. 
Den KoHö empfinde ich als top für den Preis und für die Kommentare die einen DAC  100€+ empfehlen - denen empfehle ich folgendes: FiiO E10K Olympus 2

Ich habe davon den Vorgänger für 65€ (2015) geholt und bin sehr angetan von der Kombination.


----------



## Mr_Potter (13. März 2018)

Mal sehen ob hier noch wer tätig wird xD wäre wünschenswert 

Stehe kurz vor dem Kauf des DT990 Edition. Danke für den Hinweis mit dem Spiralkabel 

Möchte den KH an meinem Xbox One X Controller nutzen.
Jetzt stellt sich die Frage 32 oder 250 Ohm??


----------



## CSOger (13. März 2018)

Den Pro gibt es auch mit glattem Kabel.

Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro Headphones - Black Limited Edition  | eBay


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (13. März 2018)

Ich hab das Spiralkabel an meinen DT880 Hängen und bin begeistert davon. Als störend kann ich das wirklich nicht bezeichnen.
Da nerft mich das gerade Kabel an meinen MMX300 mehr da es immer irgendwo rumliegt im Mausbereich


----------



## Marcimoto (13. März 2018)

drebbin schrieb:


> Mich stört das Spiralkabel was an meinem Dt 990 Pro, und damit an meinem Kopf gerade dran hängt nicht wirklich.
> Den KoHö empfinde ich als top für den Preis und für die Kommentare die einen DAC  100€+ empfehlen - denen empfehle ich folgendes: FiiO E10K Olympus 2
> 
> Ich habe davon den Vorgänger für 65€ (2015) geholt und bin sehr angetan von der Kombination.




Hatte ich hier. Genauso wie den SMSL M3.  Zum Onboard hatte ich auf jeden Fall eine hörbare Verbesserung, wirkliche Dynamik kommt hier aber mit nem 250 Ohm Beyer nicht auf. Den Sprung auf den Impresario hört man wirklich.


----------



## JackA (13. März 2018)

Genau so ist das, hat man jetzt noch nen gut implementierten Onboard, so wie ich, hört man nicht mal nen klanglichen Unterschied zum SMSL M3 oder FiiO E10K bei nem 250 Ohm Beyer.

@Mr_Potter: Am Xbox-Controller würde ich eher nen Omnitronic SHP-600 nutzen, anstatt nen Beyer ohne Verstärker. But thats just my 2 Cents.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr_Potter (13. März 2018)

Ich hab gleichzeitig noch eine Anlage mit Schallplattenspieler an dem ich ihn gerne nutzen würde.

Eine Idee wäre es doch:
Die Xbox  mit einem Verstärker per Optischem Kabel zu verbinden und an den Verstärker dann die DT990.
Am Controller dann nur das Microfon für den Chat. 

Oh man, bin schon seit Tagen an diesem Thema xD

@JackA$$ mir geht es halt fürs gaming um eine gute Ortung und einfach einen besseren Sound als diese überteuerten Gaming-Headsets. Bin dann halt über Inet Suche auf den HD990 gestoßen.
Dein Vorschlag ist mit 40€ ist echt krass! 
Im Vergleich zum 170€ DT990


----------



## CSOger (13. März 2018)

Habe öfters gelesen das die preiswerten Hörer wie der Omnitronic SHP-600 oder IMG Stage Line MD-6800 kleinere Ohrmuscheln als zbs. die Beyer haben.
@*JackA$$*
Hast du so ein Teil und könntest das mal bitte messen?


----------



## Marcimoto (13. März 2018)

Wobei ich es auch nicht sonderlich kritisch sehe, direkt zu einem DT990 ohne KHV/DAC zu greifen. Erfahrungsgemäß steigern sich die Ansprüche von allein und einen potenten KHV kann man dann auch nachträglich bei Bedarf anschaffen.
So lief es bei mir jedenfalls. Ansonsten müsste man für nen richtigen Mehrwert wieder komplett umrüsten, statt nur aufzurüsten.


----------



## JackA (13. März 2018)

Naja im schlimmsten Fall ist die Lautstärke zu gering, wenn kein potenter KHV verbaut ist und dem TE ist nicht geholfen, da er wenig hört, bevor er mehr Geld in nen KHV investiert hat.

@CSOger: Das mit den Ohrmuscheln stimmt nur bedingt. Der SHP-600 hat ovale Ohrmuscheln und die finde ich 10x bequemer als die runden Beyer, da mehr ans Ohr angepasst. Auch sind die Ohrpolster von Beyerkopfhörern nicht größer als die von 20 Euro Superlux oder AKG. D.h. mit großen Ohren hat man kein Problem beim Omnitronic. Probleme hat man mit nem Großen Kürbiskopf. Die Muscheln vom SHP-600 kann man leider nicht all zu weit rausziehen, weshalb große Köpfe dann Probleme bekommen könnten. Für nen Standard Kopf passen sie aber gut.

@SHP-600: Ich fand den ohne KHV genauso gut wie den Avinity AHP-967 (modifizierter 250 Ohm Beyer). Mit anständigem KHV war dann der Avinitiy deutlich besser. Aber will man kein Geld in nen KHV investieren, kann man sich bei den Kopfhörer auch viel Geld sparen um gleichwertigen Klang zu erhalten. Nen 32 Ohm DT 990 soll weniger Details liefern, wo wir dann aber wieder beim SHP-600 sind.

@Ortung: Das ist kaum ein Problem, das bekommst du schon Bestens von nem 20 € Superlux Kopfhörer.

Hier mal zum ansehen (der Omnitronic SHP-600 ist ja 1zu1 nen Takstar HI2050):




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xjbwkUA2WIs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CSOger (13. März 2018)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> @CSOger: Das mit den Ohrmuscheln stimmt nur bedingt. Der SHP-600 hat  ovale Ohrmuscheln und die finde ich 10x bequemer als die runden Beyer,  da mehr ans Ohr angepasst. Auch sind die Ohrpolster von Beyerkopfhörern  nicht größer als die von 20 Euro Superlux oder AKG.



10x bequemer gleich!?
Na dann...
Das hängt dann wie so oft halt vom persönlichen Empfinden ab.
Beim letzten AKG (612 Pro) den ich auf der Birne hatte,waren die Ohrpolster meiner Meinung nach grösser als die von Beyer.
Ovale Ohrmuscheln können auch auf den Kieferknochen drücken.
Letztens erst bei einem Sennheiser gehabt.
Ein Bild mit Maßband oder eine genaue Messung der Ohrmuschel (oben nach unten/links nach rechts wenn Oval) wäre trotzdem ganz nett.


----------

